# iso 125 tank stand materials and plans



## OKIEcichlid (May 8, 2015)

Just got a 125 tank to replace my leaky 150 but need to build a stand


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Search YouTube. The stands in our DIY section are no good.

There should be a thread in this very forum where I asked the same question about a 8 months ago.

-Ryan


----------

